# A big shout out to TAM!!



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

TAM, in my opinion has saved my marriage! I started lurking about November. I was in a sexless marriage. Sexless meaning once every 2 years. I finally hit my breaking point in November after many discussions about our need for a better connection and sex. I could see us drifting apart. I just knew that by the time our kids were out of the house, we would be strangers. I took matters into my hands and became relentless in the intimacy department of our marriage. He worked a stressful awful job, but knew that if he was fulfilled at home, he might be able to deal with the job better.

March he was laid off. We knew it was a matter of time so we were prepared mentally and financially. I kept reading and lurking and started to post here and gathered so much good information and resources. I read all the books recommended and downloaded Married Man Sex Life on his kindle. He is currently reading it.

So fast forward to May. We have a great sex life, but still saw some things that were concerning to me and read up here on TAM and suggested that he get his testosterone level check. Low and behold its low. BTW he is 58 and I'm 46. My drive is on overtime. I can sense the relief from my H to have an answer to so many symptoms beside drive. Of course our insurance requires pre-authorization for the testosterone cream. Wouldn't you know. I will update later on the results once he starts.

I just wanted to post something positive. Keep it up people of TAM.:smthumbup:


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

That's awesome! Always so good to hear from people who are excited and optimistic about the future. 

:woohoo:


----------

